# My Chocolate from Saskatchewan



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi. guys here as I promised some of my photos from my hunt in Saskatchewan. Really did enjoy the area and honestly...I think if you want a bear hunt this might be an area you try.

We all saw bear and many prior to this trip told me to be patient ( do not shoot the first you see )...but, when you have the color you were hoping to get, I made the choice to shoot. Eventhough it was the first bear in. I knew it was not a large bear, not even a medium for that mater. 

The weather was great the day we arrived. However the next morning it started a light rain and the forecast was .... bad today...worse tomorrow and the same following. I was the first in my stand after a 30 minute ride on the 4 wheeler through an old logging trail that was more soup than mud made it a mess getting back there. There were moose tracks, bear tracks, deer, cat tracks, tracks and tracks you name it, it was back there. 

I climbed up into my stand about 3 ish...not too bad, misty and dry...mosquietos were bad but not tooo bad a head net and gloves were enough to keep em at bay. Then is started to cool down and the rain started in...for the next 5 hours it must have rained about an half inch or more. I was prepared but waited to put on my rain gear after climbing 35 feet with my climber I was not wanting to mess around on it and besides I was hoping the rain would let up.

As it cooled down more I got chilled, you know that feeling, wet, coldish, not able to move, and you have 4 more hours of sitting. Not seeing anything....your thoughts go to...hey it is a bad day and nothing moves in this weather. I even was thinking...hey I can just walk out and be back before dark . But, you know better than to do that...".you cannot kill anything if you are not there to do it" .

Shooting time ended at 9:05 with the rain it seemed to be comming in sooner. At about five till nine a bear came strolling in. I noticed it was either a chocolate or a cinnamon which was my hopes..it was soaking wet and as it shook off it grew a few inches..lol. Well as it stood there broadsided to me infront of a 55 gallon barrel its shoulder was between the top and first rib of the barrel...I weighed my oppitions...worse weather forcasted rain, snow, heavy winds ( turned out they were +60 mph ) and this was my first bear hunt and had a bear infront of me. 

Well...I took the shot, yep sure did. My 175 pound Horton Hunter shooting a double bladed Rage passed through him like a hot knife cutting warm butter. I heard the thump and then heard a twang...and the bear ran off like a scalded cat. Remembering that I heard the thump I knew I had a hit...the twang confused me for a second. Then I thought ahh...pass through and with a barrel behind em I hit the barrel. Never heard a moan by the way ??

After tracking her for about 50 yards we found her. It was a nice yearling weighing in at a whopping 110 pounds...sure looked larger than that. With the weather moving in and the fact that we had two more guys out to check on we left her till morning. 

Well I am going to have to try again to upload photos....I have really no idea how to do it...tried and tried....any advice would be welcome.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Brian, I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Congrats on the bear, can't wait to see her.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Brian---Go to the section "About this site"---second one down on the main page and then find "how to upload photos to your post". I want to see your bear.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have tried several things....problem I have...is the size of the file is too large ??? not certain why that would be ?? it is in jpeg


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The stepdaughter just got her first Bear, they're just about finished skinning it as we speak, Its actually the first thing she ever shot, and was out by herself, waiting for pictures.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! By herself ? thats pretty good.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This is Dawns First Bear and the second picture is of the one that somebody gave a bag of dog food to, I mentioned it in Let the Wild Life Be Wild post.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

In this part of Colorado it hard to find a black, Black Bear, but theres a lot of the brown and red phases like the one your stepdaughter shot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She lives an hour west of me, from where I live and going east toward the Rockies, all of the bears that I've seen and heard of are all black, you'll see them with patches of white on the face, chest or paws. Saw one that had a white face and four white paws, quite unique!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That white face would make a great look'in full body mount.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> That white face would make a great look'in full body mount.


 Yes that particular Bear I've thought about many times, just for that reason-to be mounted.

Pat the game warden that was in the Grizzly story shot a 8 foot Black about 4 yrs. after the the grizzly incident, thats a big Bear!!!


----------

